# millers ferry crappie



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

I'm going crappie fishing on millers ferry for the first time tomorrow, does anyone have any tips or reports? Also which jigs or minnows? thanks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Been fishing for the past two weekends about 20 miles up river from there (River Oaks) and have caught a grand total of 2 crappie. Switched over to bass and have been tearing them up on the soap stone walls. IMO, the water has warmed up to the point they are in deeper water. Also, couldn't catch crap on live minnows. Both crappie were caught on jigs. Hope this helps.


----------

